# Billing for CTA Thorax and CTA heart / coronary arteries



## whenslee (Sep 11, 2012)

I work in a teaching physician facility and handle the professional coding / billing for Radiology. I have a physician that has begun performing CTA of the Thorax (non-coronary) to study the lungs and pulmonary arteries and CTA of the heart and coronary arteries during the same study. This is becoming a more and more common occurence. CPT 71275 for CTA thorax specifically says that it is a non-coronary study. I am thinking that we need to bill CPT code 71275 for the CTA thorax (non-coronary) and 75574 for the evaluation of the heart and coronary vessels. There are no bundling issues for these two codes to be billed together. 

Please advise if this would be the correct coding for these procedures. Also, please let me know if anyone is doing these procedures together.

Thank you!

W. Henslee


----------

